# Dead Pool 2011



## Nosmo King

Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!

As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.

As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.

I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!








Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Zoom-boing

So who wins?  The person with the most points or the person who had the most deaths on their list?


----------



## Madeline

O I &#9829; Fiestaware!  I'm in.

*  Michael Douglas

*  Jack Nicolson

*  Sean Connory

*  John McCain

*  Andy Rooney

* Zsa Zsa Gabor

*  Fidel Castro

*  Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)

*  Jimmy Carter

*  George H. W. Bush


----------



## Si modo

If there is no toaster oven involved, I don't play.  I have standards.


----------



## goldcatt

Jimmy Carter
Tony Bennett
Dick Clark
Margaret Thatcher
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Betty White
Warren Christopher
Zsa Zsa Gabor
And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse


----------



## Jon

For those that picked Zsa Zsa, you better wait to make sure she survives 2010 first.

goldcatt, Betty White will live forever.

I see no surprise celebrities deaths, like a Justin Bieber or Lady Gaga or Kanye. Come on, make it interesting!


----------



## Nosmo King

Zoom-boing said:


> So who wins?  The person with the most points or the person who had the most deaths on their list?


The person with the most points!  Don't worry, you already have a lock on the 2010 Dead Pool.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I don't need a bowl...  I could use a Corvette.  I'll play if the prize is a Corvette.  Otherwise, mums the word.


----------



## Nosmo King

Big Black Dog said:


> I don't need a bowl...  I could use a Corvette.  I'll play if the prize is a Corvette.  Otherwise, mums the word.


sure.  a Corvette.  How about a bowl shaped Corvette made of ceramics?


----------



## Madeline

No, no, no dagnabit....fiestaware!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Nosmo King said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who wins?  The person with the most points or the person who had the most deaths on their list?
> 
> 
> 
> The person with the most points!  Don't worry, you already have a lock on the 2010 Dead Pool.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for Zsa Zsa to kick off!  lol


----------



## Nosmo King

Madeline said:


> No, no, no dagnabit....fiestaware!


Your best bets are the Douglases, Zsa Zsa and Castro.  Otherwise, you'll have to come down here to the pottery outlet store and buy some for yourself!


----------



## boedicca

Kim Jong Il
Kirk Douglas
Ruth Bader Ginsberg
Willie Nelson
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Elizabeth Edwards
Olivia De Haviland
Billy Graham
Mike Wallace
Fidel Castro


----------



## Nosmo King

Incidentally, entries will not be accepted after 11:59 p.m. EST December 31, 2010!  If you enter more than once, your LAST entry will be the one that counts!

The person amassing the greatest number of points (one point for every year under the age of 100 of the stiff chosen) will be the winner.

Employees of USMB and their families are not eligible.  The prize awarded will be shipped to you if you provide your shipping address to me by PM.


----------



## Madeline

I thought Kirk died years ago?


----------



## strollingbones

zoom cheats damn it


----------



## strollingbones

riddle me this....if we take the obvious ringer zsa zsa and she dies before the new year...do we get to replace her...or is it just considered 'my bad' for taking a ringer?

now if i get the rules correctly....the younger the dead the more points ya get.....


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> riddle me this....if we take the obvious ringer zsa zsa and she dies before the new year...do we get to replace her...or is it just considered 'my bad' for taking a ringer?
> 
> now if i get the rules correctly....the younger the dead the more points ya get.....


They must be alive on January 1, 2011 but dead by December 31, 2011!  One year I chose Eartha Kitt and she died on something like December 29!  Tough titty, Cat Woman!

And if you chose say Lidsay Lohan and she dies, you get all those points for choosing a youngster.


----------



## strollingbones

okay that was not the question....

if i pick zsa zsa today and she kicks tomorrow...can i add another person or do i just lose an option?


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> zoom cheats damn it


----------



## strollingbones

here is the problem...you take the ringer zsa zsa , zoom....i take a risk on 3 or 4 young people who might od......all i have to do is have one of them...for so many points...but then i could in the long run...end up with at zip...i was looking at an article that said ali was not expect to live for more than 3 months...i was impressed till i checked the publish date...2005


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> okay that was not the question....
> 
> if i pick zsa zsa today and she kicks tomorrow...can i add another person or do i just lose an option?


The last submittal BEFORE December 31, 2010 is the one that counts.


----------



## strollingbones

o yea you said that lol....

<---road the short bus

enjoys life as a window licker..what can i say


----------



## strollingbones

danny bounaduce
butch patrick
zsa zsa
charlie sheen
michael douglas
stephen hawking
jeff conaway
ali
obama
dick cheney


----------



## strollingbones

we need to get more people involved


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> danny bounaduce
> butch patrick
> zsa zsa
> charlie sheen
> michael douglas
> stephen hawking
> jeff conaway
> ali
> obama
> dick cheney



who is 'ali'?


----------



## Nosmo King

Zoom-boing said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> danny bounaduce
> butch patrick
> zsa zsa
> charlie sheen
> michael douglas
> stephen hawking
> jeff conaway
> ali
> obama
> dick cheney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is 'ali'?
Click to expand...

Muhammad Ali!  The Greatest!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Nosmo King said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> danny bounaduce
> butch patrick
> zsa zsa
> charlie sheen
> michael douglas
> stephen hawking
> jeff conaway
> ali
> obama
> dick cheney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is 'ali'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muhammad Ali!  The Greatest!
Click to expand...


You mean Cassius Clay!  lol.  I wasn't even thinking of him.  I thought it was some singer or something.


----------



## strollingbones

yea ali was given months to live....in 2005....but get this....i only have to hit a couple..since most on my list will get me more than 25 pts....yall can have all your old fucks die and i can still win with a couple of hits....

si and her standards...hell si...i got standards.....low ones....the secret to happiness is low expectations after all


----------



## strollingbones

everyone knows who butch patrick is?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

strollingbones said:


> everyone knows who butch patrick is?


----------



## strollingbones

rattie can google.....lol....child stars have a high rate of dying early....that is why he and danny are on the list....i have logical reasons for everyone....*evil smile*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

strollingbones said:


> rattie can google.....lol....child stars have a high rate of dying early....that is why he and danny are on the list....i have logical reasons for everyone....*evil smile*



Knew the answer, just took a bit to find the right picture. It was my favorite show when I was a kid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Kim Jong Il
Mohammed Ali
Harry Reid
David Cassidy
Lindsey Lohan
Florence Henderson
Betty White
Chuck Norris
Nick Bockwinkel
Harrison Ford


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> rattie can google.....lol....child stars have a high rate of dying early....that is why he and danny are on the list....i have logical reasons for everyone....*evil smile*


Butch and Danny have both got to be in their 50s by now.  

It ain't like River Phoenix.


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm not going with the easy, obvious ones.

Dick Cheney
Clarence Thomas
Michael J. Fox
Nancy Reagan
Edwin Meese
Herb Alpert
50 Cent
Quaddafi
Keith Richard
Alan Greenspan


----------



## strollingbones

o that is cold.....michael j fox and all.....


----------



## Synthaholic

strollingbones said:


> o that is cold.....michael j fox and all.....


And I really like him, too.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Loretta Lynn
Merle Haggard
Andy Griffin
Jimmy Carter
Don Garlits
Bill Clinton
Sandra Day O'Connor
Bill Cosby
Mohammad Ali
Arnold Palmer


----------



## Synthaholic

I forgot about Andy Griffith.  Low points, though . . .


----------



## Nosmo King

Big Black Dog said:


> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer


No Corvette! A ceramic bowl, but NO CORVETTE!

good to have your entry.  you ain't gettin' a 'vette.


----------



## strollingbones

o dog...not big daddy don.....


----------



## boedicca

Madeline said:


> I thought Kirk died years ago?




He's 93 and still kickin'.


----------



## strollingbones

o he is worth 7 pts....o please....


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> danny bounaduce
> butch patrick
> zsa zsa
> charlie sheen
> michael douglas
> stephen hawking
> jeff conaway
> ali
> obama
> dick cheney




Wow - you really are going for the provocative geopolitical shenanigans!


----------



## strollingbones

i am going for points lol.....


what you liked the obama and cheney......obama cause some mad taxpayer is gonna off his ass....

cheney cause its surely time


----------



## boedicca

Cheney is not looking well these days...but Obama getting offed next year would bring down some bad mojo.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Willie Nelson
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Elizabeth Edwards
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro



get the eff out..shes still alive??????seriously?

Olivia De Haviland?????????


----------



## boedicca

Olivia is 94, and still kickin'.  I credit her longevity to living in...Paris...sigh.


----------



## strollingbones

cheney...hell i didnt think he would make it thru his first vice pres....smart choice...no one would kill bush for fear of cheney

maybe obama has that going for him but think of it.....some aryans....can go down in history for killing the first black president.....


----------



## boedicca

If nobody would kill Bush for fear of Cheney, I'd say the same thing goes for Obama and Biden, although for very different reasons.


----------



## strollingbones

ayrans see black and white...no shades of gray


----------



## Synthaholic

Not a good subject to discuss, you two.  For many reasons.


----------



## Nosmo King

good reference site for this task:

Who's Alive and Who's Dead


----------



## Synthaholic

I wish I had picked Don King.


----------



## strollingbones

Synthaholic said:


> Not a good subject to discuss, you two.  For many reasons.





wtf?  and why not...we discuss everything openly on this board...till gunny or dis catches us....hell we got a porno chat going in arts and crafts...its safe cause no one ever looks there


----------



## strollingbones

nosmo do you ever regret being the 'mod' of this thread lol


----------



## strollingbones

you still can....you can change your list up till 12/31/10  
if i understand the rules


plus nosmo said that


----------



## Zoom-boing

And this is why I'm waiting till 12/31 to do my list. 



> Bryant Gumbel Is 'Free and Clear' One Year After Health Crisis
> 
> Last December, Bryant Gumbel shocked a live television audience when he revealed he recently had surgery to remove a malignant tumor and part of his lung.
> 
> A year later, Gumbel, 62, tells PEOPLE his prognosis is excellent.



Bryant Gumbel Is 'Free and Clear' One Year After Health Crisis - Health, Bryant Gumbel : People.com


Damn it.  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




Oh, I mean yeah good news!


----------



## strollingbones

i took gumbel too 

there is no rhyme nor reason to death

o hell how old is ralph stanley?

and i did some research...on this....but kept getting distracted....


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> nosmo do you ever regret being the 'mod' of this thread lol


It's the obit column for our daily USMB 'newspaper'.  The older you get, the more you read the obits.  And, when some rapper gets capped or a pop diva ODs, the kids drop by to check out the details.

Next to this thread, the best 'mod' position is the funny pages!


----------



## boedicca

I must update my list as Elizabeth Edwards has passed away:

Kim Jong Il
Kirk Douglas
Ruth Bader Ginsberg
Willie Nelson
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Roger Ebert
Olivia De Haviland
Billy Graham
Mike Wallace
Fidel Castro


----------



## strollingbones

gee boed you really went out on a limb with them old folks didnt ya?


----------



## boedicca

I know it's risky, but a gal's gotta do what a gal's gotta do.


----------



## strollingbones

okay i am adding aretha franklin to my list.

i will delete....



danny bounaduce
butch patrick
zsa zsa
michael douglas
stephen hawking
jeff conaway
ali
obama
dick cheney 
.

okay i deleted charlies sheen


----------



## Nosmo King

Alrighty then!  As unofficial "mod" of this thread, I should submit my own Dead Pool 2011 picks.

In no particular order:

Vin Scully

Yogi Berra

Joan Fontaine

Mel Brooks

B.B. King

George McGovern

Rose Marie

Bob Dole

Larry Storch

Ernest Borgnine


No dark horses this year.  I'm going for quantity!   BWWAAHHHHH!


----------



## boedicca

Time for an update:

Kim Jong Il
Kirk Douglas
Ruth Bader Ginsberg
Aretha Franklin
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Roger Ebert
Olivia De Haviland
Billy Graham
Mike Wallace
Fidel Castro 

Added Aretha, removed Willie Nelson.


----------



## Nosmo King

boedicca said:


> Time for an update:
> 
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Added Aretha, removed Willie Nelson.


Olivia DeHaviland.  Funny, she's the only one of the four main characters (Rhett, Scarlet, Ashley and Melanie) to die in Gone with the Wind, but they only one still alive in real life!


----------



## strollingbones

boedicca said:


> Time for an update:
> 
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Added Aretha, removed Willie Nelson.



o hell no....i see you just copied me


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for an update:
> 
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Added Aretha, removed Willie Nelson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hell no....i see you just copied me
Click to expand...

cut and paste!  No second place!


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> I'm not going with the easy, obvious ones.
> 
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Don King
> Amy Winehouse
> Quaddafi
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan



Update:  I removed Herb Alpert and inserted Don King.  I also removed 50 Cent (other rappers don't want him dead, right?) and inserted Amy Winehouse.  She doesn't know when to say when, and she's good for big points!


----------



## Nosmo King

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going with the easy, obvious ones.
> 
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Don King
> Amy Winehouse
> Quaddafi
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:  I removed Herb Alpert and inserted Don King.  I also removed 50 Cent (other rappers don't want him dead, right?) and inserted Amy Winehouse.  She doesn't know when to say when, and she's good for big points!
Click to expand...

One Amy whitehouse would be as good as an Ernest Borgnine plus Zsa Zsa Gabor plus Olivia DeHaviland combined!  

Isn't Amy a lovely girl?


----------



## Zoom-boing

I'm still tweaking my list, but this is it so far.  Had to scratch off Elizabeth Edwards.    So sad.

You know, I saw _Red _the other week and Ernest Borgnine looks great!

Zsa Zsa Gabor
Kim Jong Illl
Joan Fontaine
Betty Ford
Nancy Reagan
Aretha Franklin
Steve Jobs
Fidel Castro
Michael Douglas
Kirk Douglas


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for an update:
> 
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Added Aretha, removed Willie Nelson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hell no....i see you just copied me
Click to expand...



No, I saw the cancer announcement on Drudge.

I'm rethinking substituting George Kennedy for somebody.   He's getting pretty old too.


----------



## Zoom-boing

boedicca said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for an update:
> 
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Added Aretha, removed Willie Nelson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hell no....i see you just copied me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I saw the cancer announcement on Drudge.
> 
> I'm rethinking substituting George Kennedy for somebody.   He's getting pretty old too.
Click to expand...


I thought he was dead already.  Ooops.


----------



## boedicca

Me too - but we watched Earthquake last night, and while checking IMDB to look at the cast, I discovered he is still alive.

I also thought Ernest Borgnine had passed away - he's 93 and still kicking. Good for him!


----------



## Zoom-boing

boedicca said:


> Me too - but we watched Earthquake last night, and while checking IMDB to look at the cast, I discovered he is still alive.
> 
> I also thought Ernest Borgnine had passed away - he's 93 and still kicking. Good for him!



Yeah.  I love him, ever since McHale's Navy and The Poseidon Adventure.  Betty White, at 88 3/4, also look fabbbbulous!

Oh and I did NOT know about Aretha.  I saw an article that she had surgery but it didn't give any details.  Just read that she has advanced pancreatic cancer.  That is seriously bad, bad news.


----------



## boedicca

The news yesterday was that her doctors told her she has less than a year to live.   Very sad.

My favorite Ernest Borgnine role is Marty.  I love that movie.


----------



## Nosmo King

*TICK TOCK! * 

Today is the 23rd!  Get your picks in and finalized by 11:59 pm EST December 31, 2010!

How can I shake the USMB tree to find more entrants?


----------



## strollingbones

i dont know we have tried...i think many shun the subject of death


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> i dont know we have tried...i think many shun the subject of death


It's not THEIR death!  Do they know that?


----------



## strollingbones

they are too moral...blah blah fucking blah


----------



## strollingbones

Final goodbye: A roll call of some who died in '10 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Valerie

Nosmo King said:


> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!






Kim Jong Il

Fidel Castro

Muhammad Ali

Dick Clark

Larry King

Kirk Douglas

Michael Douglas

Brett Michaels

Jesse James

Julian Assange


----------



## 007

Barack Obama
Harry Reid
Nancy Pelosi
Bawny Fwank
Bill Clinton
Hillary Clinton
Joe Biden
Keith Olberman
Michael Moore
Rosey O'Donnell


----------



## Valerie

Pale Rider said:


> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell





  That looks like it could be your wish list!


----------



## 007

Valerie said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it could be your wish list!
Click to expand...


It is...


----------



## Nosmo King

Valerie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Il
> 
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> Dick Clark
> 
> Larry King
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Michael Douglas
> 
> Brett Michaels
> 
> Jesse James
> 
> Julian Assange
Click to expand...

Nice picks, Valerie!  Dick Clark has been hanging around like John Paul II!


----------



## Missourian

Brett Farve
Rose McGowen
Pierce Brosnan
Renee Zellweger
Mathew Fox
Paris Hilton
Prince Charles
David Letterman
Dick Clark
Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## Nosmo King

Just a reminder!  Enter as often as you like, the last post submitted before 11:59 EST on December 31, 2010 will be the picks that count!  And submittals after the New Year will not be considered for the contest.


----------



## Synthaholic

Missourian said:


> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix


You're going for the big points!


----------



## Valerie

Nosmo King said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Il
> 
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Muhammad Ali
> 
> Dick Clark
> 
> Larry King
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Michael Douglas
> 
> Brett Michaels
> 
> Jesse James
> 
> Julian Assange
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice picks, Valerie!  Dick Clark has been hanging around like John Paul II!
Click to expand...




  Gotta love Dick Clark!


I feel bad saying this, but seeing him on last year's "Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve" sort of reminded me of that movie "Weekend at Bernie's".


----------



## inspector747

Zsa zsa gabor
jimmy carter
george busch (senior)
fats domino
mike wallace
kim jong il
jack lalanne
janet waldo
stephen hawking
annette funicello


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Andy Griffith
Tony Bennett
Bob Barker
Jimmy Carter
Kirk Douglas
Harry Morgan
Betty White
Jack LaLanne
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Ernest Borgnine


----------



## Nosmo King

*FIVE AND A HALF HOURS TO DEADLINE IN THE DEADPOOL! * 

Remember, the last post before 11:59 EST is the one that counts in the contest.  

The Deadpool will be open as an obit thread throughout the year.  Quarterly updates on the standings in the contest will be posted.  

Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Star Trek Deaths!

William Shatner
Walter Koenig
Nichelle Nichols
Leonard Nimoy
George Takei
Grace Lee Whitney
Patrick Stewart
Gates McFadden
LeVar Burton
Brent Spiner


----------



## Nosmo King

And that's it for contest entries!  Good luck to all the contestants. 

And our official entrants are:

Midnight Marauder:
Andy Griffith
Tony Bennett
Bob Barker
Jimmy Carter
Kirk Douglas
Harry Morgan
Betty White
Jack LaLanne
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Ernest Borgnine

Inspector747:
Zsa zsa gabor
jimmy carter
george busch (senior)
fats domino
mike wallace
kim jong il
jack lalanne
janet waldo
stephen hawking
annette funicello

Missourian:
Brett Farve
Rose McGowen
Pierce Brosnan
Renee Zellweger
Mathew Fox
Paris Hilton
Prince Charles
David Letterman
Dick Clark
Joaquin Phoenix

Pale Rider:
Barack Obama
Harry Reid
Nancy Pelosi
Bawny Fwank
Bill Clinton
Hillary Clinton
Joe Biden
Keith Olberman
Michael Moore
Rosey O'Donnell

Valerie:
Kim Jong Il
Fidel Castro
Muhammad Ali
Dick Clark
Larry King
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Brett Michaels
Jesse James
Julian Assange

Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Kim Jong Illl
Joan Fontaine
Betty Ford
Nancy Reagan
Aretha Franklin
Steve Jobs
Fidel Castro
Michael Douglas
Kirk Douglas

Boedicca:
Kim Jong Il
Kirk Douglas
Ruth Bader Ginsberg
Aretha Franklin
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Roger Ebert
Olivia De Haviland
Billy Graham
Mike Wallace
Fidel Castro

Nosmo King:
Vin Scully
Yogi Berra
Joan Fontaine
Mel Brooks
B.B. King
George McGovern
Rose Marie
Bob Dole
Larry Storch
Ernest Borgnine

strollingbones:
Danny Bounaduce
Butch Patrick
Zsa Zsa
Michael Douglas
Stephen Hawking
Jeff Conaway
Ali
Obama
Dick Cheney 
Aretha Franklin


Big Black Dog:
Loretta Lynn
Merle Haggard
Andy Griffin
Jimmy Carter
Don Garlits
Bill Clinton
Sandra Day O'Connor
Bill Cosby
Mohammad Ali
Arnold Palmer

Synthaholic:
Dick Cheney
Clarence Thomas
Michael J. Fox
Nancy Reagan
Edwin Meese
Herb Alpert
50 Cent
Quaddafi
Keith Richard
Alan Greenspan

Rat in the Hat:
Kim Jong Il
Mohammed Ali
Harry Reid
David Cassidy
Lindsey Lohan
Florence Henderson
Betty White
Chuck Norris
Nick Bockwinkel
Harrison Ford

Goldcatt:
Jimmy Carter
Tony Bennett
Dick Clark
Margaret Thatcher
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Betty White
Warren Christopher
Zsa Zsa Gabor
And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse

 and 

Madeline:
Michael Douglas
Jack Nicolson
Sean Connory
John McCain
Andy Rooney
Zsa Zsa Gabor 
Fidel Castro
Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)
Jimmy Carter
George H. W. Bush


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Nosmo King said:


> And that's it for contest entries!  Good luck to all the contestants.
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> William Shatner
> Walter Koenig
> Nichelle Nichols
> Leonard Nimoy
> George Takei
> Grace Lee Whitney
> Patrick Stewart
> Gates McFadden
> LeVar Burton
> Brent Spiner


WHAAAAAAT?

I was KIDDING on the ST one! *HERE'S* where I was serious!

Did I mis-read the rules? We can only have ONE list each?


----------



## Nosmo King

Midnight Marauder said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it for contest entries!  Good luck to all the contestants.
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> William Shatner
> Walter Koenig
> Nichelle Nichols
> Leonard Nimoy
> George Takei
> Grace Lee Whitney
> Patrick Stewart
> Gates McFadden
> LeVar Burton
> Brent Spiner
> 
> 
> 
> WHAAAAAAT?
> 
> I was KIDDING on the ST one! *HERE'S* where I was serious!
> 
> Did I mis-read the rules? We can only have ONE list each?
Click to expand...

The rules are the last post made before midnight New Year's eve is the one that counts in the contest.

But, I'll make this exception today only.  Midnight Marauder's list is:

Andy Griffith
Tony Bennett
Bob Barker
Jimmy Carter
Kirk Douglas
Harry Morgan
Betty White
Jack LaLanne
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Ernest Borgnine

Better choices!  Good Luck!


----------



## DiveCon

boedicca said:


> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Willie Nelson
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> *Elizabeth Edwards*
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro


you left one off hers

or does the fact she already died eliminate her as an option even though she wasnt dead when she was picked


----------



## Nosmo King

DiveCon said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Willie Nelson
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> *Elizabeth Edwards*
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> 
> 
> you left one off hers
> 
> or does the fact she already died eliminate her as an option even though she wasnt dead when she was picked
Click to expand...

In Boedicca's last post before the deadline, she substituted Edwards with Aretha Franklin.

Boedicca:
Kim Jong Il
Kirk Douglas
Ruth Bader Ginsberg
*Aretha Franklin*
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Roger Ebert
Olivia De Haviland
Billy Graham
Mike Wallace
Fidel Castro


----------



## strollingbones

and so did i ...i added franklin to my list long before she did....


----------



## strollingbones

strollingbones said:


> okay i am adding aretha franklin to my list.
> 
> i will delete....
> 
> 
> 
> danny bounaduce
> butch patrick
> zsa zsa
> michael douglas
> stephen hawking
> jeff conaway
> ali
> obama
> dick cheney
> .
> 
> okay i deleted charlies sheen



please reconize this as the addition of franklin and the deletion of sheen


----------



## DiveCon

Nosmo King said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Willie Nelson
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> *Elizabeth Edwards*
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> 
> 
> you left one off hers
> 
> or does the fact she already died eliminate her as an option even though she wasnt dead when she was picked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Boedicca's last post before the deadline, she substituted Edwards with Aretha Franklin.
> 
> Boedicca:
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> *Aretha Franklin*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
Click to expand...

ah, carry on then


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i am adding aretha franklin to my list.
> 
> i will delete....
> 
> 
> 
> danny bounaduce
> butch patrick
> zsa zsa
> michael douglas
> stephen hawking
> jeff conaway
> ali
> obama
> dick cheney
> .
> 
> okay i deleted charlies sheen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please reconize this as the addition of franklin and the deletion of sheen
Click to expand...

Okay!  strollingbones official list is:

danny bounaduce
butch patrick
zsa zsa
michael douglas
stephen hawking
jeff conaway
ali
obama
dick cheney 
and Aretha Franklin.

Contestants!  I will edit the lists I posted at 6:03 p.m. through 11:59 p.m. today.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> please reconize this as the addition of franklin and the deletion of sheen


You DELETED Sheen!

That's WORSE than death!


----------



## strollingbones

thank ya....nosmo


----------



## strollingbones

i assume the cheating bitch zoom won last year's pool...she is so last year


----------



## Douger

Sean Hannutsy
Shill O'reilly
Glen Beck
Anne, my name used to be Bob, Coulter
Rupert Murdock
Alan Greenspan
Ben Bernake
Arnold Ziffel
Janet Neonazipolitano


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> i assume the cheating bitch zoom won last year's pool...she is so last year


She won in a walk!  No one else stood a chance.


----------



## strollingbones

i know she did...anytime some makes the headlines for dying....i check her list...but all of you went puss by taking old people....you can have 5 die...all i need is one


----------



## Valerie

Did anyone pick Gerry Rafferty.......?


----------



## strollingbones

inspector747 said:


> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> kim jong il
> jack lalanne
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello



hmmm i see dead people


----------



## strollingbones

i have a potential for 357 pts


----------



## shintao

Nosmo King said:


> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!



Hmmm, an urn would be more in line with the subject matter.


----------



## strollingbones

whooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

can zoom win two years in a row?  check the rule book


----------



## Nosmo King

shintao said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, an urn would be more in line with the subject matter.
Click to expand...







The Fiestaware 'urn'


----------



## strollingbones

well can she win twice in a row?


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> well can she win twice in a row?


if she gets enough points to win, why not?


----------



## shintao

Nosmo King said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, an urn would be more in line with the subject matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fiestaware 'urn'
Click to expand...


I like that! 

Bob Dylan
Jimmy Carter
Chevy Chase
Keth Richards
Mick Jagger
Hal Holbrook
Rush Limbaugh
Robin Williams
Dick Cheney
George Bush Sr.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think zoom should be able to win two years in a row damn it...its not fair....she is gonna have a damn fiesta ware collection before anyone else gets mal...

i still think she travels and offs people on her list


----------



## strollingbones

tis amazing what some will do for a bit of fiesta ware


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> i dont think zoom should be able to win two years in a row damn it...its not fair....she is gonna have a damn fiesta ware collection before anyone else gets mal...
> 
> i still think she travels and offs people on her list



Actually, in spite of my insistence she take the prize, Zoom-Boing refused it and no Fiestaware was awarded in 2010.


----------



## strollingbones

that sounds just like her!!!


----------



## strollingbones

has anyone died on anyone's list?


----------



## Nosmo King

I don't think so.  Nobody had Jerry "Baker Street" Rafferty, did they?


----------



## Nosmo King

Nosmo King said:


> And that's it for contest entries!  Good luck to all the contestants.
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> Harry Morgan
> Betty White
> Jack LaLanne
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> kim jong il
> jack lalanne
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> Kim Jong Il
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Kim Jong Illl
> Joan Fontaine
> Betty Ford
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Steve Jobs
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> Jeff Conaway
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> Quaddafi
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> Kim Jong Il
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> Nick Bockwinkel
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> Warren Christopher
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> Andy Rooney
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush



The official entries.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Nosmo King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think zoom should be able to win two years in a row damn it...its not fair....she is gonna have a damn fiesta ware collection before anyone else gets mal...
> 
> i still think she travels and offs people on her list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in spite of my insistence she take the prize, Zoom-Boing refused it and no Fiestaware was awarded in 2010.
Click to expand...


Um, I don't know who the runner up was but I asked that the Fiestaware be given to them.  I never heard back from you on that.


----------



## Nosmo King

Zoom-boing said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think zoom should be able to win two years in a row damn it...its not fair....she is gonna have a damn fiesta ware collection before anyone else gets mal...
> 
> i still think she travels and offs people on her list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in spite of my insistence she take the prize, Zoom-Boing refused it and no Fiestaware was awarded in 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I don't know who the runner up was but I asked that the Fiestaware be given to them.  I never heard back from you on that.
Click to expand...

Winner take all.  No runner-ups.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Nosmo King said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in spite of my insistence she take the prize, Zoom-Boing refused it and no Fiestaware was awarded in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I don't know who the runner up was but I asked that the Fiestaware be given to them.  I never heard back from you on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winner take all.  No runner-ups.
Click to expand...


  Bummer.


----------



## strollingbones

that sounds just like you...to refuse the prize....you are just a bag of chips and all that....

*i am joking dear*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, Midnight Marauder & Inspector 747 are off to an early lead.

Fitness guru Jack LaLanne, 96, dies at Calif. home - U.S. news - Life - msnbc.com


----------



## strollingbones

he was worth 4 pts


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> he was worth 4 pts


Hardly worth the effort it took to pick him.


----------



## Nosmo King

Rat in the Hat said:


> Well, Midnight Marauder & Inspector 747 are off to an early lead.
> 
> Fitness guru Jack LaLanne, 96, dies at Calif. home - U.S. news - Life - msnbc.com


Nick Bockwinkel?


----------



## Mini 14

marauder has the inside track, IMO, because Kirk Douglas may already be dead, but no one has told him.

That guy looks like he died a decade ago.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nosmo King said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Midnight Marauder & Inspector 747 are off to an early lead.
> 
> Fitness guru Jack LaLanne, 96, dies at Calif. home - U.S. news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Bockwinkel?
Click to expand...


Professional wrestler on the Midwest circuit back in the 60's and 70's. I saw a story about him the day i made my picks, and he's not looking too good.


----------



## Nosmo King

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Midnight Marauder & Inspector 747 are off to an early lead.
> 
> Fitness guru Jack LaLanne, 96, dies at Calif. home - U.S. news - Life - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Bockwinkel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Professional wrestler on the Midwest circuit back in the 60's and 70's. I saw a story about him the day i made my picks, and he's not looking too good.
Click to expand...

I googled Nick.  He's kind of a low rent district Jack Lalanne.  

I should have thought of Bruno Samartino!


----------



## strollingbones

damn it...sheen rushed to hospital...developing on drudge....you want to see me pissed off..if that fucker dies after i removed him for franklin who now says she is not sick.....


----------



## DiveCon

strollingbones said:


> damn it...sheen rushed to hospital...developing on drudge....you want to see me pissed off..if that fucker dies after i removed him for franklin who now says she is not sick.....


Charlie or Martin?


----------



## DiveCon

Charlie Sheen Rushed to Hospital - FoxNews.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Charlie Sheen Rushed to Hospital - FoxNews.com



They're saying now that it was a hernia. I've had one of those, and the pain is so bad you feel like you're dying.


----------



## strollingbones

no one gives a rat's ass about your health ....are you on anyone's list???

charlie sheen...is now in rehab.....


----------



## Mini 14

Hernia rehab?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

strollingbones said:


> no one gives a rat's ass about your health ....are you on anyone's list???
> 
> charlie sheen...is now in rehab.....



Good, I don't want anyone to give my ass.

It's only mine to give.


----------



## inspector747

So will it be 6 points or 7 for zsa zsa?


----------



## Nosmo King

inspector747 said:


> So will it be 6 points or 7 for zsa zsa?


She hits the big 9-4 on Sunday.


----------



## inspector747

Do you get double points if her husband croakes at the same time


----------



## Nosmo King

inspector747 said:


> Do you get double points if her husband croakes at the same time


Sorry.  The only stiff that counts is the one on your list.

For instance; if you had Elizabeth Taylor and Larry Portenski died when Liz croaks, you only get points for Liz.  Otherwise, we'd have to count most of her former husbands and that's just too damn many points.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zsa Zsa has my sympathies.  How hard to lose a leg, let alone at her age.


----------



## strollingbones

is she diabetic?  or was it a staph infection?  yea all joking aside....i hate to see her suffering....

we prefer quick death


----------



## Zoom-boing

I think it was staph


----------



## strollingbones

there is a reason ....old folks  say...going into the hospital will kill you


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> there is a reason ....old folks  say...going into the hospital will kill you


Pop used to call pneumonia the elderly person's friend as it causes a quick and painless death.  Just don't lay around a hospital.  Get up and run away!


----------



## strollingbones

if sheen dies...i will be so pissed....after taking him off my list and now franklin says she is not really sick.....

and look at all the people not on the list who are dropping dead...while zsa zsa hangs in there


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> if sheen dies...i will be so pissed....after taking him off my list and now franklin says she is not really sick.....
> 
> and look at all the people not on the list who are dropping dead...while zsa zsa hangs in there


Zsa Zsa and Liz Taylor are taking Pope John Paul II's place as the Cheater of the Reaper.  He hung on through at least five straight Dead Pools before he croaked.


----------



## Trajan

does anyone have charlie sheen in their pool?


----------



## DiveCon

Trajan said:


> does anyone have charlie sheen in their pool?


strolling bones did
then she changed it


----------



## Trajan

ah, see SB?  your first thought is usually your best... tijme will tell  but thats not a bad bet at all.


----------



## strollingbones

ahh shut the hell up....they said franklin had pancreatic cancer...sheen is still a long shoot but the odds are getting better and better that he will od or come to a semi violent end....


----------



## DiveCon

strollingbones said:


> ahh shut the hell up....they said franklin had pancreatic cancer...sheen is still a long shoot but the odds are getting better and better that he will od or come to a semi violent end....


naw, dipshits like that tend to live long lives
it sucks, but its true


----------



## strollingbones

i dont know about that dive....dipmals die daily....


----------



## DiveCon

strollingbones said:


> i dont know about that dive....dipmals die daily....


but this dipshit has money


----------



## strollingbones

yeppers enough money to buy enough drugs to kill himself three times over


----------



## strollingbones

belusi

river phoenix

heath ledger

i am sure the list goes on.....


----------



## Nosmo King

And our official entrants are:

Midnight Marauder:
Andy Griffith
Tony Bennett
Bob Barker
Jimmy Carter
Kirk Douglas
Harry Morgan
Betty White
Jack LaLanne
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Ernest Borgnine

Inspector747:
Zsa zsa gabor
jimmy carter
george busch (senior)
fats domino
mike wallace
kim jong il
jack lalanne
janet waldo
stephen hawking
annette funicello

Missourian:
Brett Farve
Rose McGowen
Pierce Brosnan
Renee Zellweger
Mathew Fox
Paris Hilton
Prince Charles
David Letterman
Dick Clark
Joaquin Phoenix

Pale Rider:
Barack Obama
Harry Reid
Nancy Pelosi
Bawny Fwank
Bill Clinton
Hillary Clinton
Joe Biden
Keith Olberman
Michael Moore
Rosey O'Donnell

Valerie:
Kim Jong Il
Fidel Castro
Muhammad Ali
Dick Clark
Larry King
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Brett Michaels
Jesse James
Julian Assange

Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Kim Jong Illl
Joan Fontaine
Betty Ford
Nancy Reagan
Aretha Franklin
Steve Jobs
Fidel Castro
Michael Douglas
Kirk Douglas

Boedicca:
Kim Jong Il
Kirk Douglas
Ruth Bader Ginsberg
Aretha Franklin
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Roger Ebert
Olivia De Haviland
Billy Graham
Mike Wallace
Fidel Castro

Nosmo King:
Vin Scully
Yogi Berra
Joan Fontaine
Mel Brooks
B.B. King
George McGovern
Rose Marie
Bob Dole
Larry Storch
Ernest Borgnine

strollingbones:
Danny Bounaduce
Butch Patrick
Zsa Zsa
Michael Douglas
Stephen Hawking
Jeff Conaway
Ali
Obama
Dick Cheney 
Aretha Franklin


Big Black Dog:
Loretta Lynn
Merle Haggard
Andy Griffin
Jimmy Carter
Don Garlits
Bill Clinton
Sandra Day O'Connor
Bill Cosby
Mohammad Ali
Arnold Palmer

Synthaholic:
Dick Cheney
Clarence Thomas
Michael J. Fox
Nancy Reagan
Edwin Meese
Herb Alpert
50 Cent
Quaddafi
Keith Richard
Alan Greenspan

Rat in the Hat:
Kim Jong Il
Mohammed Ali
Harry Reid
David Cassidy
Lindsey Lohan
Florence Henderson
Betty White
Chuck Norris
Nick Bockwinkel
Harrison Ford

Goldcatt:
Jimmy Carter
Tony Bennett
Dick Clark
Margaret Thatcher
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Betty White
Warren Christopher
Zsa Zsa Gabor
And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse

and 

Madeline:
Michael Douglas
Jack Nicolson
Sean Connory
John McCain
Andy Rooney
Zsa Zsa Gabor 
Fidel Castro
Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)
Jimmy Carter
George H. W. Bush


----------



## DiveCon

wow, synth might get the first one


----------



## Rat in the Hat

strollingbones said:


> belusi
> 
> river phoenix
> 
> heath ledger
> 
> i am sure the list goes on.....



Don't forget Chris Farley.


----------



## Trajan

actually Inspector747:


Zsa zsa gabor
jimmy carter
george busch (senior)
fats domino
mike wallace
kim jong il
*jack lalanne*
janet waldo
stephen hawking
annette funicello


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Trajan said:


> actually Inspector747:
> 
> 
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> kim jong il
> *jack lalanne*
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello



Midnight Marauder had him too.


Midnight Marauder:
Andy Griffith
Tony Bennett
Bob Barker
Jimmy Carter
Kirk Douglas
Harry Morgan
Betty White
*Jack LaLanne*
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Ernest Borgnine


----------



## DiveCon

Trajan said:


> actually Inspector747:
> 
> 
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> kim jong il
> *jack lalanne*
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello


oops, missed that one
and MM's too


----------



## strollingbones

zsa zsa is not doing well....not looking good for the grand dame


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> zsa zsa is not doing well....not looking good for the grand dame


bones, when are you gonna realize Zsa Zsa is the Everready Bunny?  She's John Paul II.  Dorian Grey.

Yet, you have Danny Bonaduce and Butch Patrick on your list!  Obama!

Put a little effort into Stephen Hawking.


----------



## strollingbones

hey i am going for the cheap win....all i gotta do is have one of the middle aged fuckers die and i win...simple as that.....

mrs. gabor is suffering a terrible fate....they want to take her other leg now


----------



## AVG-JOE

Thanks for not specifying that they be living at the time of this posting!

Jean Bartel was Miss California and Miss America 1943.

Mike DeStefano was an American comedian who made it to the final five in the NBC reality show &#8220;Last Comic Standing&#8221;.

Jane Russell was an American film actress and was one of Hollywood&#8217;s leading sex symbols in the 1940s and 1950s. 

Gary Winick was an American film director and producer.​


----------



## JW Frogen

Freedom.


----------



## strollingbones

liz taylor has died......


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> liz taylor has died......



 










Damn it, I didn't have her on my list either!


----------



## Valerie

Nosmo King said:


> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> Harry Morgan
> Betty White
> Jack LaLanne
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> kim jong il
> jack lalanne
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> Kim Jong Il
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Kim Jong Illl
> Joan Fontaine
> Betty Ford
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Steve Jobs
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> Jeff Conaway
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> Quaddafi
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> Kim Jong Il
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> Nick Bockwinkel
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> Warren Christopher
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> Andy Rooney
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush






RIP Elizabeth Taylor...


----------



## Valerie

Zoom-boing said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> liz taylor has died......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, I didn't have her on my list either!
Click to expand...




Looks like no one did.


----------



## strollingbones

richard burton use to call her a 'short legged troll'

burton and todd were her life loves


----------



## strollingbones

okay 4 months into the year...who is winning....we seem to have picked the living this time around


----------



## Nosmo King

Here's the official entry listing:

And our official entrants are:

Midnight Marauder:
Andy Griffith
Tony Bennett
Bob Barker
Jimmy Carter
Kirk Douglas
Harry Morgan
Betty White
*Jack LaLanne*Zsa Zsa Gabor
Ernest Borgnine

Inspector747:
Zsa zsa gabor
jimmy carter
george busch (senior)
fats domino
mike wallace
kim jong il
*jack lalanne*janet waldo
stephen hawking
annette funicello

Missourian:
Brett Farve
Rose McGowen
Pierce Brosnan
Renee Zellweger
Mathew Fox
Paris Hilton
Prince Charles
David Letterman
Dick Clark
Joaquin Phoenix

Pale Rider:
Barack Obama
Harry Reid
Nancy Pelosi
Bawny Fwank
Bill Clinton
Hillary Clinton
Joe Biden
Keith Olberman
Michael Moore
Rosey O'Donnell

Valerie:
Kim Jong Il
Fidel Castro
Muhammad Ali
Dick Clark
Larry King
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Brett Michaels
Jesse James
Julian Assange

Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Kim Jong Illl
Joan Fontaine
Betty Ford
Nancy Reagan
Aretha Franklin
Steve Jobs
Fidel Castro
Michael Douglas
Kirk Douglas

Boedicca:
Kim Jong Il
Kirk Douglas
Ruth Bader Ginsberg
Aretha Franklin
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Roger Ebert
Olivia De Haviland
Billy Graham
Mike Wallace
Fidel Castro

Nosmo King:
Vin Scully
Yogi Berra
Joan Fontaine
Mel Brooks
B.B. King
George McGovern
Rose Marie
Bob Dole
Larry Storch
Ernest Borgnine

strollingbones:
Danny Bounaduce
Butch Patrick
Zsa Zsa
Michael Douglas
Stephen Hawking
Jeff Conaway
Ali
Obama
Dick Cheney 
Aretha Franklin


Big Black Dog:
Loretta Lynn
Merle Haggard
Andy Griffin
Jimmy Carter
Don Garlits
Bill Clinton
Sandra Day O'Connor
Bill Cosby
Mohammad Ali
Arnold Palmer

Synthaholic:
Dick Cheney
Clarence Thomas
Michael J. Fox
Nancy Reagan
Edwin Meese
Herb Alpert
50 Cent
Quaddafi
Keith Richard
Alan Greenspan

Rat in the Hat:
Kim Jong Il
Mohammed Ali
Harry Reid
David Cassidy
Lindsey Lohan
Florence Henderson
Betty White
Chuck Norris
Nick Bockwinkel
Harrison Ford

Goldcatt:
Jimmy Carter
Tony Bennett
Dick Clark
Margaret Thatcher
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Betty White
Warren Christopher
Zsa Zsa Gabor
And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse

and 

Madeline:
Michael Douglas
Jack Nicolson
Sean Connory
John McCain
Andy Rooney
Zsa Zsa Gabor 
Fidel Castro
Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)
Jimmy Carter
George H. W. Bush 


So the only person on all these lists who is actually dead is Jack Lalanne?!?


----------



## boedicca

Nosmo King said:


> So the only person on all these lists who is actually dead is Jack Lalanne?!?





Which is really odd considering his healthy lifestyle.

And here Aretha seems to be recovering despite her heft and apparent unhealthy eating habits.

I'm going to have to rethink the avoidance of deep fried food thing.


----------



## Nosmo King

boedicca said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the only person on all these lists who is actually dead is Jack Lalanne?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is really odd considering his healthy lifestyle.
> 
> And here Aretha seems to be recovering despite her heft and apparent unhealthy eating habits.
> 
> I'm going to have to rethink the avoidance of deep fried food thing.
Click to expand...

Remember Jim Fixx?  He was the running enthusiast who dropped dead with a heart attack.  



Hey!  There's a Pizza Hut just up ahead!


----------



## boedicca

Yes, I remember Jim Fixx.

It's Bagel Day at work today.   I usually avoid them, but today I am going to have half a bagel with the REAL CREAM CHEESE.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!



hmm, never done this before, hope it's not to late.

1 gaddafi
2 Carter
3 Rianna
4 Israeli pres whatshisname
5 Syrian Pres
6 Twofer;  French pres and his wife
7 Micheal Sheen.  Charlies dad.  Charlie lives
8 Lohan
9 Micheal Moore
10 Pvt Manning.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the only person on all these lists who is actually dead is Jack Lalanne?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is really odd considering his healthy lifestyle.
> 
> And here Aretha seems to be recovering despite her heft and apparent unhealthy eating habits.
> 
> I'm going to have to rethink the avoidance of deep fried food thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember Jim Fixx?  He was the running enthusiast who dropped dead with a heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  There's a Pizza Hut just up ahead!
Click to expand...


Dead at 42

It's why I walk or ride a bike.


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, never done this before, hope it's not to late.
> 
> 1 gaddafi
> 2 Carter
> 3 Rianna
> 4 Israeli pres whatshisname
> 5 Syrian Pres
> 6 Twofer;  French pres and his wife
> 7 Micheal Sheen.  Charlies dad.  Charlie lives
> 8 Lohan
> 9 Micheal Moore
> 10 Pvt Manning.
Click to expand...

thumbs, your entries are welcome but to be eligible for the prize, your entry had to be submitted by New Year's Day this year.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright!  You demanded an improved Dead Pool and here it is!
> 
> As always, your task is to pick ten (10) celebrities from any venue you believe will not live to see New Year's Day 2012.  Any ten famous, infamous, notorious folks who will be at room temperature during the 2012 Rose Parade.
> 
> As suggested by Noose, this year's Dead Pool will feature this caveat: you will receive one (1) point for every year the stiff you choose is under the age of 100!  Someone 75 years old dies, you get 25 points.  Someone 98 years old dies?  Oh!  That's a two (2) pointer.
> 
> I will again furnish the prize.  A brand new car?  No.  An all expenses paid trip for two to Aruba?  Wrong again.  The prize is a Fiestaware Pedestal Bowl in your choice of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, never done this before, hope it's not to late.
> 
> 1 gaddafi
> 2 Carter
> 3 Rianna
> 4 Israeli pres whatshisname
> 5 Syrian Pres
> 6 Twofer;  French pres and his wife
> 7 Micheal Sheen.  Charlies dad.  Charlie lives
> 8 Lohan
> 9 Micheal Moore
> 10 Pvt Manning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thumbs, your entries are welcome but to be eligible for the prize, your entry had to be submitted by New Year's Day this year.
Click to expand...


bummer

If I woulda won.   Can I get a life time supply of turtle Wax?


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, never done this before, hope it's not to late.
> 
> 1 gaddafi
> 2 Carter
> 3 Rianna
> 4 Israeli pres whatshisname
> 5 Syrian Pres
> 6 Twofer;  French pres and his wife
> 7 Micheal Sheen.  Charlies dad.  Charlie lives
> 8 Lohan
> 9 Micheal Moore
> 10 Pvt Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> thumbs, your entries are welcome but to be eligible for the prize, your entry had to be submitted by New Year's Day this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bummer
> 
> If I woulda won.   Can I get a life time supply of turtle Wax?
Click to expand...

You get a case of Rice-a-Roni the San Fransisco treat and a home version of our game.


----------



## Nosmo King

And NO ONE had Osama bin Laden!


----------



## strollingbones

just rub salt into our wounds, eh nosmo


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> just rub salt into our wounds, eh nosmo


Actually, from what we now know, it's sea salt being rubbed into what's left of Osama bin Laden!

But we all had our chance, me included!


----------



## strollingbones

jackie cooper is dead at 88.....


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> jackie cooper is dead at 88.....



I wonder how many "Our Gang" actors are still alive?


----------



## strollingbones

The Little Rascals - The surviving Our Gang actors


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> jackie cooper is dead at 88.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nosmo King said:


> Here's the official entry listing:
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> Harry Morgan
> Betty White
> *Jack LaLanne*Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> kim jong il
> *jack lalanne*janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> Kim Jong Il
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Kim Jong Illl
> Joan Fontaine
> Betty Ford
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Steve Jobs
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> Jeff Conaway
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> Quaddafi
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> Kim Jong Il
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> Nick Bockwinkel
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> Warren Christopher
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> Andy Rooney
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush
> 
> 
> So the only person on all these lists who is actually dead is Jack Lalanne?!?



I thought a wrestler would die this year, but I didn't think it would be Randy Savage.

Macho Man Randy Savage Killed in Car Accident


----------



## strollingbones

jeff conway....40 fucking points.....just mail me the stuff now


----------



## strollingbones

yall laughed at my list......

randy savage was not on anyones list..therefore his death does not count


----------



## manifold

Dead pools are for seriously deranged sick fucks.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## strollingbones

manifold said:


> Dead pools are for seriously deranged sick fucks.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?





you say 'seriously deranged sick fucks' like its a bad thing?


----------



## strollingbones

okay why arent yall admitting i have won.....yall took all these old fucks....i told you at the beginning that was wrong.....yall have the opportunity for a max of how many points....

just admit i won and be done with it...hell zsa zsa which yall picked as a ringer is still alive


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> okay why arent yall admitting i have won.....yall took all these old fucks....i told you at the beginning that was wrong.....yall have the opportunity for a max of how many points....
> 
> just admit i won and be done with it...hell zsa zsa which yall picked as a ringer is still alive


On July 2, we will be at the half way point of the year!  Settle down!


----------



## strollingbones

o yall are just all sour grapies....since you know ....its over
!!!!!


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> o yall are just all sour grapies....since you know ....its over
> !!!!!



  No sour grapes here, although I am shocked that Zsa Zsa is hanging on.  What a trooper.


----------



## Valerie

June 28 is the 179th day of the year.........  186 to go...


----------



## strollingbones

okay i will type real slow....it doesnt matter what day it is.....it matter the max number of points you can get from  your list.....the new system.....where age is factored in...lends itself to one young person dying...and you are the winner....all of the people you some of these lists can die and they still wont reach 40 pts...factor into that...the number of banned or no longer with us people....


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> okay i will type real slow....it doesnt matter what day it is.....it matter the max number of points you can get from  your list.....the new system.....where age is factored in...lends itself to one young person dying...and you are the winner....all of the people you some of these lists can die and they still wont reach 40 pts...factor into that...the number of banned or no longer with us people....





Alright, I'm convinced...  May as well hand over that trophy right now!









Wasn't there supposed to be some Tupperware or something...?


----------



## Nosmo King

Valerie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i will type real slow....it doesnt matter what day it is.....it matter the max number of points you can get from  your list.....the new system.....where age is factored in...lends itself to one young person dying...and you are the winner....all of the people you some of these lists can die and they still wont reach 40 pts...factor into that...the number of banned or no longer with us people....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm convinced...  May as well hand over that trophy right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there supposed to be some Tupperware or something...?
Click to expand...

Tupperware?!?!  I'm insulted!  The prize is Fiestaware!  Ceramics made in America and built to be an heirloom!


----------



## strollingbones

Valerie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i will type real slow....it doesnt matter what day it is.....it matter the max number of points you can get from  your list.....the new system.....where age is factored in...lends itself to one young person dying...and you are the winner....all of the people you some of these lists can die and they still wont reach 40 pts...factor into that...the number of banned or no longer with us people....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm convinced...  May as well hand over that trophy right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there supposed to be some Tupperware or something...?
Click to expand...


about damn time!

fiesta ware


----------



## Two Thumbs

'Brigadoon' star Elaine Stewart dies at 81
'Brigadoon' star Elaine Stewart dies at 81 - MSN Movies News

Just spreading the news.

A little too late it seems.


----------



## strollingbones

fuck me goldcat has winehouse ....damn it......everyone was shocked when i began cursing.....when i heard winehouse was dead.....


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> fuck me goldcat has winehouse ....damn it......everyone was shocked when i began cursing.....when i heard winehouse was dead.....


How old was she?  I think goldcatt might have a points lead now.


----------



## strollingbones

27.....gold is in the lead.....damn it to hell 

and i thought conway was a slam dunk.....lol...


----------



## strollingbones

everyone was rather upset when i began to say things like...damn it zoom has her....and then just cursed like a sailor over it


----------



## Rat in the Hat

strollingbones said:


> 27.....gold is in the lead.....damn it to hell
> 
> and i thought conway was a slam dunk.....lol...



Don't give up yet. You could jump back into the lead if Danny Bonaduce or Butch Patrick croak.


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> 27.....gold is in the lead.....damn it to hell
> 
> and i thought conway was a slam dunk.....lol...



Goldcatt?  I think she got the banned from here.  Would that make her winning suck even more?   

The year is only half over, bones.  There's still time  . . I'm sure someone else on your list will croak.  Damn, Zsa Zsa is one tough broad isn't she?

I've got Betty Ford and that's it  . . so far.  Nancy just broke her hip but didn't kick off, right?  I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think gold was banned.....i think she just left


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nosmo King said:


> And that's it for contest entries!  Good luck to all the contestants.
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> Harry Morgan
> Betty White
> Jack LaLanne
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> kim jong il
> jack lalanne
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> Kim Jong Il
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Kim Jong Illl
> Joan Fontaine
> Betty Ford
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Steve Jobs
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> Jeff Conaway
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> Quaddafi
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> Kim Jong Il
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> Nick Bockwinkel
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> Warren Christopher
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> *Andy Rooney*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush



8 points for Madeline

CBS commentator Andy Rooney dies at 92 - CNN.com


----------



## strollingbones

she is banned too


----------



## Rat in the Hat

strollingbones said:


> she is banned too



fiesta ware knows no boundaries.


----------



## Valerie

Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Kim Jong Illl
Joan Fontaine
Betty Ford
Nancy Reagan
Aretha Franklin
*Steve Jobs*
Fidel Castro
Michael Douglas
Kirk Douglas


----------



## Synthaholic

Nosmo King said:


> And that's it for contest entries!  Good luck to all the contestants.
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> Harry Morgan
> Betty White
> *Jack LaLanne
> *Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> *Quaddafi
> *Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan




Also, points for MM and myself!


----------



## Nosmo King

Nosmo King said:


> And that's it for contest entries!  Good luck to all the contestants.
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> Harry Morgan
> Betty White
> Jack LaLanne
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> kim jong il
> jack lalanne
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> Kim Jong Il
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Kim Jong Illl
> Joan Fontaine
> Betty Ford
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Steve Jobs
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> Jeff Conaway
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> Quaddafi
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> Kim Jong Il
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> Nick Bockwinkel
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> Warren Christopher
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> Andy Rooney
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush



We're getting close to the end, as are some of the picks here.  I'll do a through review one month from today.  Remember, your picks have to be ex-parrots by 11:59 Eastern on December 31, 2011.


----------



## strollingbones

3 of those are no longer here.....mm, goldcatt and maddie....


now can flipping robin gibbs make it till next year to be a 'ringer'

and hell lets give zsa zsa props that is one tough lady....


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> 3 of those are no longer here.....mm, goldcatt and maddie....
> 
> 
> now can flipping robin gibbs make it till next year to be a 'ringer'
> 
> and hell lets give zsa zsa props that is one tough lady....



And Aretha Franklin!  She was supposed to be knock knock knockin' on Heaven's door this time last year!


----------



## strollingbones

ooooooooooo that seems to have been a bad call...and look at ali..he has been on his death bed for decade now.....and yet joe frazier passes....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nosmo King said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it for contest entries!  Good luck to all the contestants.
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> *Harry Morgan*
> Betty White
> Jack LaLanne
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> kim jong il
> jack lalanne
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> Kim Jong Il
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Kim Jong Illl
> Joan Fontaine
> Betty Ford
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Steve Jobs
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> Kim Jong Il
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> Jeff Conaway
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> Quaddafi
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> Kim Jong Il
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> Nick Bockwinkel
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> Warren Christopher
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> Andy Rooney
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting close to the end, as are some of the picks here.  I'll do a through review one month from today.  Remember, your picks have to be ex-parrots by 11:59 Eastern on December 31, 2011.
Click to expand...


4 more points for Midnight Maurader


'M-A-S-H' star Harry Morgan dies at age 96


----------



## Zoom-boing

So far I've got

Betty Ford
Steve Jobs - really, did no one else pick him?  

Castro isn't dead yet?  Cripes.

And yeah, Zsa Zsa is one tough old bird.  Good for her.


----------



## Nosmo King

Saturday I'll post up the point totals for everyone in the 2011 Dead Pool.

Have you folks posted choices for the 2012 Dead Pool yet?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nosmo King said:


> Saturday I'll post up the point totals for everyone in the 2011 Dead Pool.
> 
> Have you folks posted choices for the 2012 Dead Pool yet?



I'm going to wait until closer to the 31st so I don't pick someone that drops this year.


----------



## strollingbones

i am with rat...waiting....people are dropping like flies lately....none of them on my list...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

strollingbones said:


> i am with rat...waiting....people are dropping like flies lately....none of them on my list...



At least you got one right. My list sucked worse than anything has ever sucked before.


----------



## strollingbones

we have to figure out who the amy winehouse of 2012 is


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> we have to figure out who the amy winehouse of 2012 is


Linsey Lohan?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nosmo King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to figure out who the amy winehouse of 2012 is
> 
> 
> 
> Linsey Lohan?
Click to expand...


 I'm hoping she comes through for me on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Synthaholic

Somebody picked Andy Rooney, also . . .


----------



## Nosmo King

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to figure out who the amy winehouse of 2012 is
> 
> 
> 
> Linsey Lohan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping she comes through for me on New Year's Eve.
Click to expand...

Be fairly warned.  The Death Certificate has to show her demise as of 12/31/11 at the latest!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nosmo King said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linsey Lohan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping she comes through for me on New Year's Eve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fairly warned.  The Death Certificate has to show her demise as of 12/31/11 at the latest!
Click to expand...


OK, but if she gets in a wreck before midnight, but they don't declare her until after midnight, I'm going to call for a ruling from the field.


----------



## Nosmo King

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping she comes through for me on New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> Be fairly warned.  The Death Certificate has to show her demise as of 12/31/11 at the latest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, but if she gets in a wreck before midnight, but they don't declare her until after midnight, I'm going to call for a ruling from the field.
Click to expand...

Sorry rattie.  I am the Commissioner of the Dead Pool and all decisions are final!  After all, I am supplying the grand prize.


 I suggest you pick a couple of "Betty White" types as a safeguard against a dark horse like Lohan.  The point system I put in this year will not be a part of the 2012 Dead Pool.  I chose folks like Ernest Borgnine and Joan Fountaine.  Larry Storch and George McGovern.  I figured any of those folks would be holding up tombstones with their foreheads by now.  It's almost like how Pope john Paul II held on for so many years!  I can't tell you how many BBQ Rib Dinners I lost on that guy!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Kim Jun Ill.  That makes 3 for me.  Hoo-ahh.


----------



## Valerie

Finally, I got one right...






Nosmo King said:


> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> Harry Morgan
> Betty White
> Jack LaLanne
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> *kim jong il*
> jack lalanne
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> *Kim Jong Illl*
> Joan Fontaine
> Betty Ford
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> Steve Jobs
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> Jeff Conaway
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> Quaddafi
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> Nick Bockwinkel
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> Warren Christopher
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: Amy Winehouse
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> Andy Rooney
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> *Kim Jong II* (dictator of North Korea)
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush


----------



## Nosmo King

So, a lot of people hit Kim.  There's still time to enter the 2012 Dead Pool!


----------



## strollingbones

damn it to hell.......

i got one....i tellz ya that zsa zsa is one tough woman

i have to wait and see just how sick etta james is


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> damn it to hell.......
> 
> i got one....i tellz ya that zsa zsa is one tough woman
> 
> i have to wait and see just how sick etta james is



Hell's Bells, bones!  Look at who ya picked!

Danny Bounaduce
Butch Patrick
Zsa Zsa
Michael Douglas
Stephen Hawking
Jeff Conaway
Ali
Obama
Dick Cheney 
Aretha Franklin


Obama?!?  Butch Patrick?!?  Danny frickin' Bonaduce?!?  It was a long shot at best any of those folks would croak this year!  Ya gotta go old!  Dick Cheney wasn't a bad pick and neither was Zsa Zsa (considering how she kept hospital staffs jumping late last year).  But Michael Douglas?!?  40% of your picks were dark horses at best.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Nosmo King said:


> So, a lot of people hit Kim.  There's still time to enter the 2012 Dead Pool!



I gotta get on this!


----------



## strollingbones

can i put zoom on my list?

*giving evil eye to zoom*


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> can i put zoom on my list?
> 
> *giving evil eye to zoom*



Do it.  I'll come back and haunt the shit outta you guys!


----------



## Nosmo King

Zoom-boing said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i put zoom on my list?
> 
> *giving evil eye to zoom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it.  I'll come back and haunt the shit outta you guys!
Click to expand...


See bones!  There's always a down side!


----------



## Zoom-boing

I'm still working on my 2012 list.  I need 4 more.  We do 10 total, right?


----------



## Nosmo King

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm still working on my 2012 list.  I need 4 more.  We do 10 total, right?



yup!  Ten celebrities who are alive on December 31, 2011 but under the care of a coroner by the same date next year.


----------



## Ernie S.

strollingbones said:


> can i put zoom on my list?
> 
> *giving evil eye to zoom*



How about rdean's brain? Or does he actually have to stop posting drivel to qualify?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Wow, I never knew chimps lived to be that old.  Dang had I known Cheetah was still alive I'd have put him on my list last year!



> Cheetah, a chimpanzee who starred alongside Tarzan in the franchise films of the early 1930s, died Saturday. He had experienced kidney failure earlier that week, and was thought to be 80 years old.
> 
> Cheetah, also known as Cheetah-Mike, acted as Tarzan's comic sidekick "Cheeta" and was one of several chimpanzees who appeared in the films of 1932 to 1934, with Johnny Weissmuller in the starring role.
> 
> Around 1960, after living on Weissmuller's estate, Cheetah retired to Suncoast Primate Sanctuary in Palm Harbor, Fla.
> 
> "It is with great sadness that the community has lost a dear friend and family member," the sanctuary announced this week on its website. Chimpanzees live an average of 45 years in the wild, and captive chimps have an average lifespan of 60 years.



Cheetah, Tarzan Chimpanzee, Dies at 80 : People.com


----------



## Nosmo King

And our official entrants are:

Midnight Marauder:
Andy Griffith
Tony Bennett
Bob Barker
Jimmy Carter
Kirk Douglas
*Harry Morgan*
Betty White
*Jack LaLanne*
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Ernest Borgnine

Inspector747:
Zsa zsa gabor
jimmy carter
george busch (senior)
fats domino
mike wallace
*kim jong il
jack lalanne*
janet waldo
stephen hawking
annette funicello

Missourian:
Brett Farve
Rose McGowen
Pierce Brosnan
Renee Zellweger
Mathew Fox
Paris Hilton
Prince Charles
David Letterman
Dick Clark
Joaquin Phoenix

Pale Rider:
Barack Obama
Harry Reid
Nancy Pelosi
Bawny Fwank
Bill Clinton
Hillary Clinton
Joe Biden
Keith Olberman
Michael Moore
Rosey O'Donnell

Valerie:
*Kim Jong Il*
Fidel Castro
Muhammad Ali
Dick Clark
Larry King
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Brett Michaels
Jesse James
Julian Assange

Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
Zsa Zsa Gabor
*Kim Jong Illl*
Joan Fontaine
*Betty Ford*
Nancy Reagan
Aretha Franklin
*Steve Jobs*
Fidel Castro
Michael Douglas
Kirk Douglas

Boedicca:
*Kim Jong Il*
Kirk Douglas
Ruth Bader Ginsberg
Aretha Franklin
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Roger Ebert
Olivia De Haviland
Billy Graham
Mike Wallace
Fidel Castro

Nosmo King:
Vin Scully
Yogi Berra
Joan Fontaine
Mel Brooks
B.B. King
George McGovern
Rose Marie
Bob Dole
Larry Storch
Ernest Borgnine

strollingbones:
Danny Bounaduce
Butch Patrick
Zsa Zsa
Michael Douglas
Stephen Hawking
*Jeff Conaway*
Ali
Obama
Dick Cheney 
Aretha Franklin


Big Black Dog:
Loretta Lynn
Merle Haggard
Andy Griffin
Jimmy Carter
Don Garlits
Bill Clinton
Sandra Day O'Connor
Bill Cosby
Mohammad Ali
Arnold Palmer

Synthaholic:
Dick Cheney
Clarence Thomas
Michael J. Fox
Nancy Reagan
Edwin Meese
Herb Alpert
50 Cent
*Quaddafi*
Keith Richard
Alan Greenspan

Rat in the Hat:
*Kim Jong Il*
Mohammed Ali
Harry Reid
David Cassidy
Lindsey Lohan
Florence Henderson
Betty White
Chuck Norris
*Nick Bockwinkel*
Harrison Ford

Goldcatt:
Jimmy Carter
Tony Bennett
Dick Clark
Margaret Thatcher
Kirk Douglas
Michael Douglas
Betty White
Warren Christopher
Zsa Zsa Gabor
And for the obligatory OD: *Amy Winehouse*

and 

Madeline:
Michael Douglas
Jack Nicolson
Sean Connory
John McCain
*Andy Rooney*
Zsa Zsa Gabor 
Fidel Castro
*Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)*
Jimmy Carter
George H. W. Bush

So, barring a disaster at some tony Manhattan disco, I think Zoom has the 2011 Dead Pool pretty well wrapped up!  That's two in a row, Zoom!  Where do you want your Fiestaware prize sent?


----------



## strollingbones

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you cannot decline that bitch* the winner....not yet.....i still have hope

*i mean that with the highest regard and in the best way.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nosmo King said:


> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> *Harry Morgan*
> Betty White
> *Jack LaLanne*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> *kim jong il
> jack lalanne*
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> *Kim Jong Illl*
> Joan Fontaine
> *Betty Ford*
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> *Steve Jobs*
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> *Jeff Conaway*
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> *Quaddafi*
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> *Nick Bockwinkel*
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> Warren Christopher
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: *Amy Winehouse*
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> *Andy Rooney*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> *Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)*
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush
> 
> So, barring a disaster at some tony Manhattan disco, I think Zoom has the 2011 Dead Pool pretty well wrapped up!  That's two in a row, Zoom!  Where do you want your Fiestaware prize sent?



Slight mistake there, Nosmo. Nick Bockwinkel isn't dead yet. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## strollingbones

lol good catch rat

and of course the queen of the dead pool...(otherwise known as that bitch) will again refuse to accept the prize....being all superior and all.....fiesta ware is not good enough for her....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> *Harry Morgan*
> Betty White
> *Jack LaLanne*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> *kim jong il
> jack lalanne*
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> *Kim Jong Illl*
> Joan Fontaine
> *Betty Ford*
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> *Steve Jobs*
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> *Jeff Conaway*
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> *Quaddafi*
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> *Nick Bockwinkel*
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> *Warren Christopher*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: *Amy Winehouse*
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> *Andy Rooney*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> *Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)*
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush
> 
> So, barring a disaster at some tony Manhattan disco, I think Zoom has the 2011 Dead Pool pretty well wrapped up!  That's two in a row, Zoom!  Where do you want your Fiestaware prize sent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slight mistake there, Nosmo. Nick Bockwinkel isn't dead yet. Maybe tomorrow?
Click to expand...


Oops, missed another one. Warren went cold on March 18th.

You might have to do some figuring after all.


----------



## Nosmo King

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And our official entrants are:
> 
> Midnight Marauder:
> Andy Griffith
> Tony Bennett
> Bob Barker
> Jimmy Carter
> Kirk Douglas
> *Harry Morgan*
> Betty White
> *Jack LaLanne*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> Inspector747:
> Zsa zsa gabor
> jimmy carter
> george busch (senior)
> fats domino
> mike wallace
> *kim jong il
> jack lalanne*
> janet waldo
> stephen hawking
> annette funicello
> 
> Missourian:
> Brett Farve
> Rose McGowen
> Pierce Brosnan
> Renee Zellweger
> Mathew Fox
> Paris Hilton
> Prince Charles
> David Letterman
> Dick Clark
> Joaquin Phoenix
> 
> Pale Rider:
> Barack Obama
> Harry Reid
> Nancy Pelosi
> Bawny Fwank
> Bill Clinton
> Hillary Clinton
> Joe Biden
> Keith Olberman
> Michael Moore
> Rosey O'Donnell
> 
> Valerie:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Fidel Castro
> Muhammad Ali
> Dick Clark
> Larry King
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Brett Michaels
> Jesse James
> Julian Assange
> 
> Zoom Boing (the 2010 winner!):
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> *Kim Jong Illl*
> Joan Fontaine
> *Betty Ford*
> Nancy Reagan
> Aretha Franklin
> *Steve Jobs*
> Fidel Castro
> Michael Douglas
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> Boedicca:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Kirk Douglas
> Ruth Bader Ginsberg
> Aretha Franklin
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Roger Ebert
> Olivia De Haviland
> Billy Graham
> Mike Wallace
> Fidel Castro
> 
> Nosmo King:
> Vin Scully
> Yogi Berra
> Joan Fontaine
> Mel Brooks
> B.B. King
> George McGovern
> Rose Marie
> Bob Dole
> Larry Storch
> Ernest Borgnine
> 
> strollingbones:
> Danny Bounaduce
> Butch Patrick
> Zsa Zsa
> Michael Douglas
> Stephen Hawking
> *Jeff Conaway*
> Ali
> Obama
> Dick Cheney
> Aretha Franklin
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog:
> Loretta Lynn
> Merle Haggard
> Andy Griffin
> Jimmy Carter
> Don Garlits
> Bill Clinton
> Sandra Day O'Connor
> Bill Cosby
> Mohammad Ali
> Arnold Palmer
> 
> Synthaholic:
> Dick Cheney
> Clarence Thomas
> Michael J. Fox
> Nancy Reagan
> Edwin Meese
> Herb Alpert
> 50 Cent
> *Quaddafi*
> Keith Richard
> Alan Greenspan
> 
> Rat in the Hat:
> *Kim Jong Il*
> Mohammed Ali
> Harry Reid
> David Cassidy
> Lindsey Lohan
> Florence Henderson
> Betty White
> Chuck Norris
> *Nick Bockwinkel*
> Harrison Ford
> 
> Goldcatt:
> Jimmy Carter
> Tony Bennett
> Dick Clark
> Margaret Thatcher
> Kirk Douglas
> Michael Douglas
> Betty White
> *Warren Christopher*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> And for the obligatory OD: *Amy Winehouse*
> 
> and
> 
> Madeline:
> Michael Douglas
> Jack Nicolson
> Sean Connory
> John McCain
> *Andy Rooney*
> Zsa Zsa Gabor
> Fidel Castro
> *Kim Jong II (dictator of North Korea)*
> Jimmy Carter
> George H. W. Bush
> 
> So, barring a disaster at some tony Manhattan disco, I think Zoom has the 2011 Dead Pool pretty well wrapped up!  That's two in a row, Zoom!  Where do you want your Fiestaware prize sent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slight mistake there, Nosmo. Nick Bockwinkel isn't dead yet. Maybe tomorrow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops, missed another one. Warren went cold on March 18th.
> 
> You might have to do some figuring after all.
Click to expand...

Nice catch Rat!  This is why St. Peter is where he is and I'm here.


----------



## Nosmo King

strollingbones said:


> lol good catch rat
> 
> and of course the queen of the dead pool...(otherwise known as that bitch) will again refuse to accept the prize....being all superior and all.....fiesta ware is not good enough for her....


Settle down Bones!  I'll give you a consolation prize if you pick up the shipping!


----------



## strollingbones

i cant  comment on that nosmo.......

but i will decline your offer.....at my age.....i dont really need much in the way of serving items....but thanks....for the offer....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Am I still the 2011 winner?


----------



## Trajan

ok, wtf is Nick Bockwinkel????


----------



## Nosmo King

Zoom-boing said:


> Am I still the 2011 winner?


Where do you want your Fiestaware pedestal bowl sent and what color would you like?


----------

